# Calling all Insurance buffs Ireland/U.K



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Does anyone know wether I can insure my car through a foreign insurance company and still be legally covered to drive on Irish roads or what the laws are to gaining a quote.I am asking this as I am really p****d off with insurance companes in this country taking my pants down bending me over and then asking me to pay obscene amounts of money for their service.
I am 28 with a full licence,5yrs ncb,no endorsements etc on my licence,previously owned other so called performance cars with no accidents etc and am currently paying 1900euro p/y with a 4000 euro excess on the policy.
Have been ringing around the various companies of this green isle and am being told that either they wont quote me because I am not a cuurent policy holder with them or as stated above they are trying to b***er me backwards.
Anyway sorry for the rant but any and all help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Dave.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

well most uk policies have international cover on them, whether as standard or as an extra, but if you dont have an english address i dont know how they would go about that?

and youre also not covered for 365 days a year abroad.

my friend lives in geneva most of the year and he is insured with uk insurers but still has a uk address etc. i can find out who he is with if you want?

I have a feeling it may still be on business cover i cant remember as he is insured on anything if i remember correctly.


----------



## duart (May 10, 2006)

*Skyline Insurance*

Hi - understand that under EU rules cars should be insured by a company authorized to transact insurance in the country in which the car is registered.

Assume from your €4000 excess that you are currently insured with Excess Direct (Probus)

The Irish market is fairly limited but if you have not already tried them you might like to contact:-

Britton Insurance Donegal
Wrightway Underwriting for their local broker as they do not deal direct with the public
Brassington Insurance / ARB Insurance in Rathfarnam


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Did you look into getting a garage policy ??

Can PM you the name and number of my crowd if you like.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hows it going Claus.So you decided to join back up to the site.Dont think im gonna go down the road of a garage policy but a friend of mine is trying to sort somethig else out.
By the way been trying to contact you.Do you still have the same number.
Dave.


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

No problem David sure let me know if your stuck.

Ya changed number new one is 087 2248 351 :thumbsup:


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Well finally I dont feel as if I am being robbed.Just got off the phone with AON insurance,they are looking for 1395euro fully comp.After getting my renewal from Britton of wait for it..... a whopping 2500 just to renew my policy,I thought I had better tell them where to go and shove it.
Contacted nearly all the companies over here with a few quoting around the 1800 mark and others telling me that they wont insure cars over 15yrs old or point blankly refusing to insure me.Oh the joys of insurance.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Dave,
Been interested to see how you got on with insurance. I've just moved to Dublin from the UK and my car will be over towards the end of the year. I've heard that Britton was pretty good, but at 2500 that just plain stupid! 1395 is better, but I'm still amazed how they can charge that much!! And whats that about cars over 15yrs old, what a load of crap!
I know you said you tried most people, did that include st paul travellers?

Ali


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

No I did not try St Pauls but have heard good things about them in the last day.The closest quote I got to AON's was with ARB and another company I was told about today are Aaron Insurance who I will also give a try on monday.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you let me know how you gone. Be really interested for when it my turn later this year.

Ali


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah no problem will keep you posted.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

dmcl1980 said:


> Does anyone know wether I can insure my car through a foreign insurance company and still be legally covered to drive on Irish roads or what the laws are to gaining a quote.I am asking this as I am really p****d off with insurance companes in this country taking my pants down bending me over and then asking me to pay obscene amounts of money for their service.
> I am 28 with a full licence,5yrs ncb,no endorsements etc on my licence,previously owned other so called performance cars with no accidents etc and am currently paying 1900euro p/y with a 4000 euro excess on the policy.
> Have been ringing around the various companies of this green isle and am being told that either they wont quote me because I am not a cuurent policy holder with them or as stated above they are trying to b***er me backwards.
> Anyway sorry for the rant but any and all help will be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Hi Dave. 

You can't Insure an Eire reg vehicle with a UK Insurer unless they are registered to Underwrite private car business in Eire...and then they would have an office anyway. A UK policy is invalid in the Country in which the vehicle is registered (other than the UK course). The real problem is you don't have such a competitive market so rates are under less pressure. Hope you've got something sorted.


----------

